# reapplying for fis backlog...



## emilyjane (15 Feb 2009)

Hi, i just reapplied for my fis payment on January 20th, and am aware of the huge backlog in prosessing applications. Just wondered if anyone was in this situation of reapplying and how long it took for it to come through. i am desperately broke and hope that it will be soon although I knnow am am in dreamland...


----------



## emilyjane (18 Feb 2009)

Thanks a million, i guess the wait is on for us then.... i have the back payments well borrowed already though...


----------



## val23 (19 Feb 2009)

My last Fis payment was on the 8th jan, had the form filled in and sent back well before this and i recieved my money today..6 weeks waiting. Not really that bad.


----------

